# kestrel rt 1000 105 worth today?



## sammil (Apr 16, 2013)

How much a used 2012 kestrel rt 1000 nowadays?
happen to saw one on classified ads around 900$.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Because of the way CF can fail, the possibility of damage that can't be seen without the use of special equipment and no warranty, I recommend against buying used CF. 

If it were to fail, you'd be out a good portion of that $900.

In this price range, stay with aluminum or steel frames. Alu being light, stiff and cheap probably holds the edge.


----------



## sammil (Apr 16, 2013)

My first bike is a earlier model Giant carbon mountain bike and then early 90's Cannondale sr400 criterium and a 2001 Cannondale silk road 600 triple.For some reason I love the aluminum road bike made by cannondale that is why I bought the silk road.Now I am looking for a new road bike with price range 1000- 1200$. I am having doubts on buying carbon road bike. But lately I been seeing lots used high end carbon road bike on classified ads. Pinarello prince with campagnolo record 11 speed groupset and a vitus carbone 9 kevlar with campagnolo record carbon set both with ends components sellling at under 1900$ would price 4000 to 5000$ if bought new.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

I wonder why it is for sale, as a used? Ask the seller, see what his story is.


----------



## sammil (Apr 16, 2013)

Can't ask the seller of the pinarello prince maybe the bike has been sold because it really cheap. The seller also selling a bmc pro machine with sram red 11 speed same price 1900$ and maybe sold also because the ads ends in just two days. I try to ask the vitus carbone 9 owner and also the owner of RT 1000


----------



## sammil (Apr 16, 2013)

vitus carbone 9 kevlar campagnolo record carbon groupset zero gravity brakeset mavic krysium elite carbon stem and handlebar look cleo cleats and "brand new tires" do you think its worth 1990$


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sammil said:


> vitus carbone 9 kevlar campagnolo record carbon groupset zero gravity brakeset mavic krysium elite carbon stem and handlebar look cleo cleats and "brand new tires" do you think its worth 1990$


In this price range you could buy new from a LBS, and that's exactly what I suggest you do.


----------



## sammil (Apr 16, 2013)

yes thanks


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Kestrels can be had at bikesdirect ffs. 

The end of an American legend.


----------

